# Drop Infobox ( Fenster )



## Optimist (8. Jul 2006)

Hallo Miteinander,

Ich habe hier im Zugriff auf einen frei zugänglichen Quellcode (schon länger her, weis nicht mehr, von wo) eine Infomeldungsausgabe als Drop IN/Out Box (hier Ebay Gebührenbasis) eingebettet, die so grundsätzlich funktioniert.

Allerdings breche ich mir die Finger um die Anzeige am Bildschirm Mittig ausgerichtet erscheinen zu lassen.

Momentan auf Position Left: 90 gesetzt, stimmt das Erscheinungsbild im Zugriff auf Explorer 6.

Im Zugriff auf Opara und Firefox ist die Abbildung jedoch nicht mehr mittig.

*Wer kann mir ggf. den Quellcode ergänzen / ändern*, s.d. bei allen 3 Browsern eine mittige Ausgabe gewährleistet ist.
Auch über die Definition der Top Position bin ich nicht ganz glücklich, mußte eine identische Position über die Vorgabe Top:-450 und if(ie)  scroll_top=220;  if(dom) scroll_top=220; hingefummelt werden.

Ich würde mich sehr über ein Engagement zur Abhilfe freuen.

*Einblendung der Infobox mit Mouseclick über "Grundlage Stand 2006"*

Gruß von Optimist

_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________


```
<html>
<head>
<title>Ebay Gebühren</title>

<STYLE TYPE="text/css">
 body
{
 scrollbar-DarkShadow-Color:navy; scrollbar-Track-Color:navy;
 scrollbar-Face-Color:navy; scrollbar-Shadow-Color:navy;
 scrollbar-Highlight-Color:navy; scrollbar-3dLight-Color:navy;
 scrollbar-Arrow-Color:navy;

 background:navy;
}
</style>

<script language="JavaScript">

var ie  = document.all&&!window.opera?1:0;
var dom = document.getElementById?1:0;
var ns4 = document.layers?1:0;

function ebaykosten()  
{
 if(!(ie||dom||ns4))
 {
  return;
 }
 else if(ie)
 {
  box = document.all.ebaygrundlage.style;
  boxheight = document.all.ebaygrundlage.offsetHeight;
 }
 else if(dom)
 {
  box = document.getElementById("ebaygrundlage").style;
  boxheight = document.getElementById("ebaygrundlage").offsetHeight;
 }
 else if(ns4)
 {
  box = document.ebaygrundlage;
  boxheight = box.clip.height;
 }

 scroll_top=(ie)?document.body.scrollTop:window.pageYOffset;
 if(ie)  scroll_top=220;
 if(dom) scroll_top=220;

 box.top = scroll_top - boxheight;
 speed = 1;
 dropIn();
}

function dropIn() {
 speed+=6;
 if(parseInt(box.top) < scroll_top ) {

  box.top = parseInt(box.top) + speed;
  in_timer = setTimeout("dropIn()", 50);
 }
 else {
  clearTimeout(in_timer);
 }
}

function dropOut() {

 if(parseInt(box.top) > (-1)*boxheight) {

  box.top = parseInt(box.top) - 40;
  out_timer = setTimeout("dropOut()", 50);
 }
 else {
  clearTimeout(out_timer);
 }
}




function Ebaypage()
{
 Fenster = window.open('http://www.ebay.de/','_blank','toolbar=yes,location=yes,directories=no,status=no,menubar=yes,scrollbars=yes,resizable=yes,copyhistory=yes,width=1024,height=768');
 function Bewege()
 {
  Fenster.moveTo(1,1);
  Fenster.focus();
 }
}

function Ebaykosten()
{
 Fenster = window.open('http://pages.ebay.de/help/sell/fees.html','_blank','toolbar=yes,location=yes,directories=no,status=no,menubar=yes,scrollbars=yes,resizable=yes,copyhistory=yes,width=1024,height=768');
 function Bewege()
 {
  Fenster.moveTo(1,1);
  Fenster.focus();
 }
}
</script>
</head>

<body link="black" vlink="black" alink="black">


<center>
<table width="820" height="225" bgcolor="peachpuff" border="3" cellpadding="3">
 <tr>
  <td valign="top">
   <table>
    <tr>
     <td width="265" align="center">
      [url="javascript:Ebaypage()"][img]ebay.gif[/img][/url]
      
<font size="-1">[url="javascript:ebaykosten()"]Grundlage Stand 2006[/url]</font>
     </td>
    </tr>
   </table>
  </td>
 </tr>
</table>



<div id="ebaygrundlage" style="position:absolute; visibility:visible; left:90px; top:-450;">
<center>
<table bgcolor="peachpuff" bordercolor="red" border="4" cellpadding="3" width="800">
 <tr>
  <td class="boxtext" width="100%">
   <table border="0" cellpadding="2" width="100%">
    <tr>
     <td valign="top">
      <table bgcolor="floralwhite" border="1" cellpadding="3" width="160">
       <tr>
        <td colspan="2"><div align="center"><font size="-1">
         [b]Angebotsgebühr[/b]
       </td>
       </tr>

       <tr>
        <td><div align="center"><font size="-1">
         Startpreis
        </td>

        <td><div align="center"><font size="-1">
         Kosten
        </td>
       </tr>

       <tr>
        <td><font size="-1">
         € &&&&1,00 - € &&&&1,99
       </td>

        <td><div align="center"><font size="-1">
         € 0,25
        </td>
       </tr>

       <tr>
        <td><font size="-1">
         € &&&&2,00 - € &&&&9,99
        </td>

        <td><div align="center"><font size="-1">
         € 0,45
        </td>
       </tr>

       <tr>
        <td><font size="-1">
         € &&10,00 - € &&24,99
        </td>

        <td><div align="center"><font size="-1">
         € 0,80
        </td>
       </tr>

       <tr>
        <td><font size="-1">
         € &&25,00 - € &&99,99
        </td>

        <td><div align="center"><font size="-1">
         € 1,60
        </td>
       </tr>

       <tr>
        <td><font size="-1">
         € 100,00 - € 249,99
        </td>

        <td><div align="center"><font size="-1">
         € 3,20
        </td>
       </tr>

       <tr>
        <td><font size="-1">
         &&&&&&&&&&ab &&€ 250,00
        </td>

        <td><div align="center"><font size="-1">
         € 4,80
        </td>
       </tr>

       <tr>
        <td colspan="2" bgcolor="gold"><div align="center"><font size="-1">
         [url="javascript:Ebaykosten()"][b]Ebay Preisauskunft[/b][/url]
        </td>
      </tr>
      </table>

      





      <table height="20" width="160" border="1" cellpadding="3">
       <tr>
        <td bgcolor="gold"><div align="center">
         [url="javascript:dropOut();"][b]<font color="red">Info schließen</font>[/b][/url]
        </td>
       </tr>
      </table>
     </td>

     <td valign="top">
      <table bgcolor="floralwhite" border="1" cellpadding="3" width="400">
       <tr>
        <td colspan="2"><div align="center"><font size="-1">
         [b]Verkaufsprovision[/b]
        </td>
       </tr>

       <tr>
        <td><div align="center"><font size="-1">
         Gebotspreis
        </td>

        <td><div align="center"><font size="-1">
         Kosten
        </td>
       </tr>

       <tr>
        <td><font size="-1">
         € &&1,00 - € &&50,00
        </td>

        <td><div align="center"><font size="-1">
         5% der Gebotsumme
        </td>
       </tr>

       <tr>
        <td><font size="-1">
         € 50,01 - € 500,00
        </td>

        <td><div align="center"><font size="-1">
         4 % von der Gebotssumme über € &50,01 zzgl. € &&&2,50
        </td>
       </tr>

       <tr>
        <td><font size="-1">
         &&&&&&&&ab &&€ 500,01
        </td>

        <td><div align="center"><font size="-1">
         2 % von der Gebotssumme über € 500,01 zzgl. € 20,50
        </td>
       </tr>

       <tr>
        <td colspan="2"><div align="center"><font size="-1">
         [b]Sofortkauf[/b]
        </td>
       </tr>

       <tr>
        <td><font size="-1">
         € &&1,00 - € &&&nbsp&9,99
        </td>

        <td><div align="center"><font size="-1">
         € 0,10
        </td>
       </tr>

       <tr>
        <td><font size="-1">
         € 10,00 - € &&99,99
        </td>

        <td><div align="center"><font size="-1">
         € 0,25
        </td>
       </tr>

       <tr>
        <td><font size="-1">
         &&&&&&&&ab&& € 100,00
        </td>

        <td><div align="center"><font size="-1">
         € 0,50
        </td>
       </tr>
      </table>

      




<div align="right">
      <table width="160" height="25" border="0" cellpadding="0">
       <tr>
        <td><div style="position:relative;top:5;" align="right">
         Stand 2006
        </td>
       </tr>
      </table>
     </td>

     <td>
      <table bgcolor="floralwhite" border="1" cellpadding="3"width="220">
       <tr>
        <td colspan="2"><div align="center"><font size="-1">
         [b]Zusatzoptionen[/b]
        </td>
       </tr>

       <tr>
        <td><div align="center"><font size="-1">
         Leistung
        </td>

        <td><div align="center"><font size="-1">
         Kosten
        </td>
       </tr>

       <tr>
        <td><font size="-1">
         Startzeit planen
        </td>

        <td><div align="center"><font size="-1">
         € &&0,10
        </td>
       </tr>

       <tr>
        <td><font size="-1">
         Angebotsvorlage
        </td>

        <td><div align="center"><font size="-1">
         € &&0,20
        </td>
       </tr>

       <tr>
        <td><font size="-1">
         Titel Rakmen
        </td>

        <td><div align="center"><font size="-1">
         € &&1,25
        </td>
       </tr>

       <tr>
        <td><font size="-1">
         Titel in Fettschrift
        </td>

        <td><div align="center"><font size="-1">
         € &&0,85
        </td>
       </tr>

       <tr>
        <td><font size="-1">
         Position Highlight
        </td>

        <td><div align="center"><font size="-1">
         € &&1,50
        </td>
       </tr>

       <tr>
        <td><font size="-1">
         Top Position Suche
        </td>

        <td><div align="center"><font size="-1">
         € 12,95
        </td>
       </tr>

       <tr>
        <td><font size="-1">
         Top Position Startseite
        </td>

        <td><div align="center"><font size="-1">
         € 79,75
        </td>
       </tr>

       <tr>
        <td><font size="-1">
         Galeriefoto ( Artikelleiste )
        </td>

        <td><div align="center"><font size="-1">
         € &&0,75
        </td>
       </tr>

       <tr>
        <td><font size="-1">
         Standartfotos (400 X 300 px )
        </td>

        <td><div align="center"><font size="-1">
         € &&0,15
        </td>
       </tr>

       <tr>
        <td><font size="-1">
         XXL Fotos (800 X 600 px )
        </td>

        <td><div align="center"><font size="-1">
         € &&0,75
        </td>
       </tr>

       <tr>
        <td><font size="-1">
         Bilderschau
        </td>

        <td><div align="center"><font size="-1">
         € &&0,25
        </td>
       </tr>

       <tr>
        <td colspan="2"><font size="-1">
         Bildpaket &&&≤ 6 = € 1,50 &&&&& 6 = € &&2,10
        </td>
       </tr>
      </table>
     </td>
    </tr>
   </table>
  </td>
 </tr>
</table>

</body>
</html>
```


----------



## Einwegdose (8. Jul 2006)

Oh man ...

*JavaScript hat nix mit Java zu tun !!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Residuen (8. Jul 2006)

-


----------



## Residuen (8. Jul 2006)

Hi Optimist,

schau mal unter http://forum.jswelt.de/ nach, dort ist ein gutes Forum speziell für Java-Script Probleme.
Ein Blick nach http://de.selfhtml.org/javascript/index.htm lohnt auch in jedem Fall.

Darüber hinaus bietet gerade *Java* viele Möglichkeiten, gerade auch was die Entwicklung von Web-Anwendungen angeht :wink:

Gruß
Residuen


----------

